# Game Thread: Quarterfinals - Greece v France



## Perseas (Aug 24, 2006)

End of first period. 12-8 for Greece. Low scoring game (as predicted). Greece are looking good in defense but so are France. We'll see how it works out.


----------



## Perseas (Aug 24, 2006)

Halftime: 34-24 to Greece. France are shooting very poorly. Despite getting more chances due to good defense, they are blowing them away...

It's an ugly game.. both teams seem nervous. Apparently, Greece is afraid of the French players' athleticism and are not pressing as hard, or showng any intention to run. They are going to set zone defenses most of the time, trying to take advantage of the French team 's poor shooting. It's a gamble if you ask me, but that's why I'm here writing, and Yiannakis is overe there coaching :biggrin:


----------



## Matej (Aug 14, 2005)

Halftime 24:34 France - Greece

Is Bokolo injured?Or did Bergeaud forget about him??? At one point, France was playing with 4 forwards and one center :eek8:


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

How's Sofo doin? Stat sheet seems solid thus far, but how bout in real life?


----------



## Perseas (Aug 24, 2006)

Whenever he gets the ball it seems a train is running over the French frontline...


----------



## Virtuoso (Jan 26, 2004)

All i'm thinking about is how a Greece-USA game would look like from watching this.

The type of **** Greece is pulling against the impotent French offense just won't fly against the USA. Despite popular belief/stereotype Americans can shoot a basketball through a net. Sitting in a zone doesn't guarantee anything. That's stretch in the second quarter where Petro was clanking everything in the paint was just embarrassing. M. Pietrus' ballhandling is awful, almost Marion like. The French only have 30 points 25 minutes into the game...

Greece simply won't be able to keep up with the American scoring. Unlike Athens, the Americans don't let the opposition effect them (Athens was just weird from that standpoint). From what I observe, the Greeks are also overrated individual defenders. They defend well as a team or whatever but they'll be shell shocked by the American talents on Thursday. They haven't seen anything on a basketball court like this before, maybe on TV.


----------



## Perseas (Aug 24, 2006)

This is frustrating... whenever Greece get to a 12-15 point difference the French manage to reduce it to 8-10... We cannot seem to be able to pull away and wrap this thing up... Anyway... end of 3rd qarter, 53-43 for Greece.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

France looks like a rudderless ship on the internet.It doesn't even look like they have a point guard on the court...Just look completely disorganized and inept on offense


----------



## Perseas (Aug 24, 2006)

Diable said:


> France looks like a rudderless ship on the internet.It doesn't even look like they have a point guard on the court...Just look completely disorganized and inept on offense


That's because they don't... Tony Parker's loss was more serious than everybody thought... Jeanneau alone is not the player that could withstand the pressure of the Greek guards, and the others are just not point guards. Anyway, this seems to be over... 69-53 with 1:53 to go....


----------



## Perseas (Aug 24, 2006)

It's over. 73-56, with France managing to salvage the 20-point difference with a 3pointer 25" before the buzzer... I'm not satisfied with Greece's performance though... France could have been beaten by Angola if they were playing today... We don't stand a chance against the Americans(?) if we play like that on Friday.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Perseas said:


> It's over. 73-56, with France managing to salvage the 20-point difference with a 3pointer 25" before the buzzer... I'm not satisfied with Greece's performance though... France could have been beaten by Angola if they were playing today... We don't stand a chance against the Americans(?) if we play like that on Friday.


Beating a team like France even when you are playing poorly must be a good sign for Greece, the US are going to have a lot of problems with this team.


----------

